# English Premier League



## Claire00zz (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi - just wondering if anyone can help. We are subscribed to OSN and bought the Al Jazeera sports package so we can watch the English Premier League matches. We couldn't see anything yesterday as apparently the EPL have scrambled the signal due to illegal selling of the Al Jazeera cards and being used in set top boxes in the UK. 
Does anyone know how to resolve this problem - for example do we now need to get a BeIn sports package as they have now taken over Al Jazeera sports?
Confused about what to do and living with very frustrated EPL fan.........any help greatly appreciates!!!


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Honestly, its really silly. I subscribed to the Abu Dhabi Sports Package to be able to watch the EPL last season and now they've shifted to Al Jazeera Sports. Now that I got Al Jazeera I keep getting the same problems.

I just unsubscribed completely and resorted to other means of watching the game. Its much better.

I'd recommend going for Sky's NowTV and just streaming them. Its like 10 quid a day.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

On Saturdays now they only show one game that kicks off at 3pm GMT.

They've 'said' this'll change in March and we'll get new set-top boxes, but I wouldn't hold your breath.

This Wednesday however you'll have the full fixtures to watch.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

bein is al jazeera rebranded. full fixtures will be back in march. all fixtures except 3 pm saturday are show live if you have subscribed. one sat 3 pm game is shown


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Claire00zz said:


> Hi - just wondering if anyone can help. We are subscribed to OSN and bought the Al Jazeera sports package so we can watch the English Premier League matches. We couldn't see anything yesterday as apparently the EPL have scrambled the signal due to illegal selling of the Al Jazeera cards and being used in set top boxes in the UK.
> Does anyone know how to resolve this problem - for example do we now need to get a BeIn sports package as they have now taken over Al Jazeera sports?
> Confused about what to do and living with very frustrated EPL fan.........any help greatly appreciates!!!


Im having the same problem Claire. On OSN package you get the message 'this channel is not carried by OSN please contact the provider (100)

I spoke with OSN Saturday and they told be that BeIN sports had changed the encryption settings and they were working on it, but may take 48hrs. But it was BeIN sports fault. Yesterday with still no channels i spoke with BeIN sports. They told me that everything was fine and it was OSN's fault. And yes my card is valid and i have paid upto May 31st but i need to talk with OSN.

Think its pointless, the usual 'not our fault guv' response and passing the buck while the customer, who has paid in advance for a service gets royally screwed.

Personnaly i think its to do with the infringement rights placed on BeIN by the premier league. As part of their corrective actions they (BeIN) sports have adopted a policy to register your decoders. You can do this on line, simply. But heres the kicker. To register your box you have to input your 14 digit serial number on the side of the box. OSN boxes, at least mine has 16 digits, so cant register, unregistered box = no footie.

The answer that made me laugh yesterday from BeIN sports was to try the card in another decoder. WTF Me: "ok i have random decoders knocking about the house let me go a dig one out, its something i always keep as a back up in case service providers royally screw their customers"


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

StewartC said:


> bein is al jazeera rebranded. full fixtures will be back in march. all fixtures except 3 pm saturday are show live if you have subscribed. one sat 3 pm game is shown


Different issue this one Stewart, bascially every single BeIN channels is scrambled on OSN. For OSN they dont carry BeIN sports, you have to buy a seperate smartcard which is Al Jazeera sports. The card is a legitimate package which was around 375 aed (i think) bought from major stores. To activate you have to go through AL Jazeera (BeIN) ive had mine since beginning of the season. No problems until they changed the number of games at 3pm, and now this weekend, nothing.


----------



## Claire00zz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I got this response from OSN (amazingly) today:

"beIN Sports/Al Jazeera has changed the way they encrypt which may affect your ability to view their channels. beIN has been communicating this change to its viewers for over a month, informing them that they need to pair their boxes and cards in order to continue receiving the signal. 
This change is not limited to OSN boxes - all boxes that are not paired will be impacted.
Please call beIN directly for more information:
(+974) 4442-beIN
(+974) 4442-2346
Thank you.


Regards
OSN feedback Team"


----------



## Claire00zz (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay so an update. Basically you need to buy a new receiver which I have done - the HUMAX IR 3000 HD Now does anyone have any idea how to connect this along with the OSN box as I have no idea!! I'm so non-techie so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That seems too convoluted! I just use Etisalat's eLife and have had no issues apart from the fact that Bein Sports isn't showing all the games. Maybe you should've tried a Du/Etisalat option rather than OSN? Not sure about Du but my set top box was provided by Etisalat and although it's not the best I don't have a card and hope I won't go through that mess!


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Claire00zz said:


> Okay so an update. Basically you need to buy a new receiver which I have done - the HUMAX IR 3000 HD Now does anyone have any idea how to connect this along with the OSN box as I have no idea!! I'm so non-techie so any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Please let me know if you get this sorted, I am currently swapping the cable from my satellite dish every time.

I did get 'Dish Master' to come around and take a look but after 2 & 1/2 hours and breaking my OSN box they left without solving anything - avoid!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone else not receiving any of the Bein channels since afternoon ?


----------



## Beers (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey DaveD ... how did you manage to get the IR3000 HD working with your OSN Dish, every time I tune it it gets me BeIN 1-5 but no 11HD / 12HD etc. I registered the Smart Card and paired it with the Receiver but no luck ... right now having to switch the cable between decoders seems like a small price to pay!


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Beers said:


> Hey DaveD ... how did you manage to get the IR3000 HD working with your OSN Dish, every time I tune it it gets me BeIN 1-5 but no 11HD / 12HD etc. I registered the Smart Card and paired it with the Receiver but no luck ... right now having to switch the cable between decoders seems like a small price to pay!


Yep this was a pain I had to manually search using the frequencies listed on the BeIn website, go to the homepage scroll to the bottom in the 'How to watch us' section and select Frequencies.

I used the Nilesat one listed for HD 11-14 and also all of the other HD channels.


----------



## Beers (Feb 20, 2014)

Cheers, I'll give it a go


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why do you guys chose OSN? It seems like they're a pain and not helping you out at all. I've got the Etisalat set top box and the Bein channels are all there HD and non HD. Maybe you should switch to Du or Etisalat's options if OSN is ripping you off. Personally I hate all three but at least mine works......


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

My issue is not with OSN but about making both of my receivers work with the same satellite dish/cable. etisalat or du would have been easier just not an option for me and agree all are poor just trying to make the best of a bad bunch


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh OSN still uses satellite? Reason we got the Etisalat box was because the satellite feed kept going out.


----------

